# Aeon ATM Machines



## anilbutail (Aug 21, 2017)

Recently I tried to use an Aeon ATM in Hua Hin using my Chase Bank ATM Card but the machine did not dispense any money and it gave me a printout indicating it had not dispensed any money. The representative inside indicated I should try using the other machine, which I did and I got the requested funds and with a confirmation printout.

Later, when I checked my account online, I found that Aeon had taken money out of my account for both transactions even thought it had dispensed money only once. When I contacted Aeon and showed them the details and asked for the money taken out of my account to be returned to me, they refused and asked me to contact Chase in the US even though their machines had malfunctioned. The representative was almost rude in dismissing my request.

Later, I found out that the same thing had happened to another individual and Aeon had taken the same attitude with them.

I used Aeon before because their surcharge on non-Aeon cards is lower than other banks.

I will not use Aeon again.


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

Aeon are correct. The claim should be made through your bank.

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Lugo (Aug 20, 2018)

That's crazy to me.

I also use Chase, and they have the absolute best fraud protection IMO.

I live in Japan, but whenever I travel anywhere else in Asia, I must contact them to let them know that I will be making transactions in that specific country, and the estimated duration of my stay, other wise, my card will simply not work.

Some may see this as a hassle, or some kind of Big Brother control, and I can totally see that POV, but man, I tell ya, it's been more of a benefit than an inconvenience for me.

Just my two cents.


----------

